# Root Server - Voraussetzungen



## Marcus Roffmann (19. Juni 2003)

Nachdem hier in letzter Zeit relativ viele Fragen bezüglich RootServer aufgetaucht sind habe ich mich mal drangemacht ein paar Dinge zusammenzusuchen die man "grundlegend" umgehen können sollte (ich sage bewusst nicht beherrschen):

1. Linux konfigurieren und installieren
2. Linux in der Shell bedienen
2. Paketinstallationen auch mit Sources
3. Sicherheitsaspekte berücksichtigen (Firewall, neueste Patches etc.)
4. Benutzermanagement in Linux
5. Systemdienste

Das sind (meines Erachtens) mal die Mindestanforderungen.
Es ist schön wenn sich jemand damit auseinandersetzt eventuell einen RootServer anzuschaffen, aber er sollte auch bedenken das dies Vorsicht zu genießen ist.

Weitere Threads zum Thema:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials120068.html

Weitere Links zum Thema:
http://www.rootforum.de/faq/index.php?sid=49934&aktion=artikel&rubrik=009&id=89&lang=
http://mi.hostsharing.de/root-Server-checklist.html
http://mi.hostsharing.de/root-Server-mistakes.html
http://www.tecchannel.de/internet/1079/index.html


----------

